# New Guy great info here



## Rogerwirecable (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm a new guy to all this and going blind reading all the info I can about silver/refining, D/L the book and will go thru it. I have about 25-30 lbs of Onida silverware 90% is .925 and the other is a waste. Been going thru reading and trying to understand the refining process, I'm just looking to break this down to as close to .999 as possible. It's going to have to wait till I get back to NY. I seen mention of a DVD on the full process how can I obtain this. Utube is tough to watch here in Afganistan


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 16, 2011)

Check Steves website (lazersteve) and you can order his videos from there:
http://www.goldrecovery.us

Another moderator goldsilverpro and you can get valuable book he compiled:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=5810


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------

